# Empty bottle storage



## Rob Kneeland (Sep 29, 2021)

I am probably over thinking this, but wondering if I am missing an elegant solution.

I am in a rural environment which means a humid dirt floor basement plus mice. Talking about 3-400 bottles at any given moment.

First try was milk cartons with bottles upside down. Not bad but bottles became dusty. Not a real difficult problem but added an additional step. 

Second try was cardboard bottle cases taped shut. Humidity got to the cardboard and mice could easily chew into the case.

So I think I'll go large plastic storage bins. I think I can go 30 - 36 bottles in a large size. Unless there is a better way... 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 29, 2021)

That's a tough one. I think your plastic bin solution might be the best option.


----------



## VinesnBines (Sep 29, 2021)

How about your milk crates inside or covered with trash bags? You can tape the tops of the bags closed. The mice shouldn't chew them up since they are not useful for nesting or food. That will be cheaper than buying 10 or 15 plastic bins. You might try that before investing in the bins.

I'm storing empty bottles in my attic and wonder if the heat will be a problem? I sort of doubt it but, as you say, overthinking it.


----------



## winemaker81 (Sep 29, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> I'm storing empty bottles in my attic and wonder if the heat will be a problem? I sort of doubt it but, as you say, overthinking it.


Attic heat isn't hot enough to hurt the bottles. However, it dries out the cardboard, although IME that takes years.


----------



## franc1969 (Sep 29, 2021)

Milk crates and foil sheets from a restaurant supply. You may get dusty shoulders, but the insides stay clean.


----------



## mbrssmd (Sep 30, 2021)

franc1969 said:


> Milk crates and foil sheets from a restaurant supply. You may get dusty shoulders, but the insides stay clean.


Interesting. Could you elaborate a bit on what you mean by 'foil sheets from a restaurant supply'?


----------



## franc1969 (Sep 30, 2021)

mbrssmd said:


> 'foil sheets from a restaurant supply'




Like the ones for sandwiches or potatoes, in a pop up box like tissues. Consistent size and easy when you are cleaning lots of bottles. I have a production line of sorts, and use coffee filters and rubber bands after cleaning the bottles. The water can evaporate if not completely dry. If they are being stored, foil over that. I use the foil again when sanitizing, covers the sulfited bottle while I set up. 
You would need to see how dusty you get, and if this deals with the mouse problem. I had one year of mice after 40+ without. Have all the good traps now, ew.


----------



## mbrssmd (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for the explanation. This is very interesting. I do use milk cartons, but I've never been happy with the post-bottle clean dust situation. I am intrigued by the coffee-filter/rubber band idea. As for mice, I made a large purchase of bottles this year (which won't be used until 2022), and every day I stare at the carboard boxes knowing I have to do something about them before the weather turns or I'll be looking at mousie highrise condos. On the after-harvest list like everything else.


----------



## MiBor (Sep 30, 2021)

Rob Kneeland said:


> So I think I'll go large plastic storage bins. I think I can go 30 - 36 bottles in a large size.



That's how I store my empty bottles. I found some large heavy duty bins with nesting lids at Lowe's that can be stacked nicely on top of each other. I wash and dry the bottles before they go in the storage and I never had a problem. I keep them out of the house in a plastic shed over the winter/summer and when the time comes to bottle a batch I bring them in, wash them again and sanitize them. 
I found some teeth marks from a rodent on one of the crates but the critter never broke through. The crates weren't cheap, but it was a well worth investment in my opinion.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 30, 2021)

Mice, how I hate mice. I feel your pain. In my father's house I put EVERYTHING in plastic lidded totes to keep the rodents out. Aluminum foil pressed over the bottle necks will be very effective if you don't mind rinsing the bottles before use.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Oct 1, 2021)

Snafflebit said:


> Mice, how I hate mice. I feel your pain. In my father's house I put EVERYTHING in plastic lidded totes to keep the rodents out. Aluminum foil pressed over the bottle necks will be very effective if you don't mind rinsing the bottles before use.


Know the pain all too well. Had stored a high pressure sprayer in a metal storage room along side the garage. Next year went to get it out for use and found mice had chewed a BIG hole in the gas can top. Could not find a replacement part so had to buy new.


----------



## MHSKIBUM (Oct 1, 2021)

Never tried it myself but I have huge excess of shrink wrap caps from cheap Costco kits. I wonder whether shrink wrapping empty, corkless bottle tops would work.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jan 18, 2022)

Ah yes, country living and mice. I have indoor and outdoor cats so poison is not an option. I found this years ago - 2 tsp spearmint oil to 1 cup water in a spray bottle. Smells good and works. Needs to be reapplied periodically. Been using it for more years.


----------



## bstnh1 (Jan 19, 2022)

No mice in the house, but they do love the shed. I keep 4 traps baited and set in the shed and that keeps them under control. I was using the old style Decon pellets up until a couple of years ago. The mice carried it up under my lawn tractor and stuffed so much of it over and around the transmission mechanisms that it would not move. It cost me $300 to have it dismantled and cleaned. Traps are much more effective!!


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 19, 2022)

I use stackable totes from Menards. The black ones with yellow lids. I can lay 12 bottles in the tote, 5 layers deep then stack the totes in the cellar. I de-label, wash and dry first then wash again and sanitize before use.


----------



## wineview (Jan 20, 2022)

Save your old corks and pop them in by hand after rinsing.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jan 20, 2022)

People do the darnedest things with corks. Took this at the DooDah Parade in Columbus, OH in 2016.


----------



## LindaLouLou (Jan 21, 2022)

wineview said:


> Save your old corks and pop them in by hand after rinsing.



Reuse corks? Really?


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jan 21, 2022)

LindaLouLou said:


> Reuse corks? Really?


If you want. Personally I store my empties upside down. When ready to use, a quick shot of K2S205 and then to the draining tree until filled.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 21, 2022)

LindaLouLou said:


> Reuse corks? Really?


To seal the clean empties, not for bottling wine.


----------



## wineview (Jan 21, 2022)

LindaLouLou said:


> Reuse corks? Really?


No. To keep the mice out when storing empty bottles.


----------



## LindaLouLou (Jan 21, 2022)

That makes MUCH more sense! Thanks!


----------



## Alan (Jan 23, 2022)

How would tossing in 2 or 3 Campden tablets into the storage bin work out? A bit of SO2 release over time.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't think SO2 contration would be high enough to create an aseptic atmosphere.


----------



## Alan (Jan 24, 2022)

mikewatkins727 said:


> Don't think SO2 contration would be high enough to create an aseptic atmosphere.


Not necessarily aseptic, but enough to be a repellent for mice.


----------



## sluff (Feb 13, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> I use stackable totes from Menards. The black ones with yellow lids. I can lay 12 bottles in the tote, 5 layers deep then stack the totes in the cellar. I de-label, wash and dry first then wash again and sanitize before use.


I am also looking for ideas on storing empty wine bottles. Are you able to keep 60 (12X5) in one of these Menards totes? Would you mind posting a photo? Thanks!


----------



## Ohio Bob (Feb 13, 2022)

I use totes, keeping color and size consistent.




Each tote holds about 2 cases. Stackable, my highest is 4 totes high, so quite an inventory.


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 13, 2022)

sluff said:


> I am also looking for ideas on storing empty wine bottles. Are you able to keep 60 (12X5) in one of these Menards totes? Would you mind posting a photo? Thanks!


I lied. Only 10 per layer, so 50 in a tote. 
And they stack real nice too.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 13, 2022)

One of the biggest PITA is the differences in height and diameter of the bottles.

I have the bottles that are wider at the top than the bottom, and since I got an influx of bottles, I've been segregating those and using them for wines where I do not expect to get the bottle back.

Color? I don't go too gonzo on that, sorting by green, blue, brown, and clear. There are too many variations on green for me to fuss too much.

Tall bottles are a different story. I now sort by the case -- I have shorter cases, and I load them with bottles that are short enough that I can close the top flaps. Then I sort by the next taller case, using the same criteria. Repeat until all bottles are sorted. I have some really tall bottles that I group with the wider bottles, and get given away.

Lastly, heavy bottles. I have a few bottles whose neck is too wide to accept a standard size capsule. I have a small stock of large capsules (all in black) and these are also given away.


----------



## Ohio Bob (Feb 13, 2022)

I’ve got enough bottles now where I can recycle the oddballs that are the wrong height, color, etc. I give away wine freely to those I know will return the bottles as well as returning a few store bought empties they buy on their own. Sometimes it pays to prime the pump.


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 13, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> One of the biggest PITA is the differences in height and diameter of the bottles.


Yep. Luckily My wife likes a specific winery and all their bottles are the same size regardless of color. Right now I have about 250 mixed bottles, mostly the same Size. When I start bottling I’ll sort them by color.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 13, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> Yep. Luckily My wife likes a specific winery and all their bottles are the same size regardless of color. Right now I have about 250 mixed bottles, mostly the same Size. When I start bottling I’ll sort them by color.


A local winery has mixed colors, but all are the same size. They are happy to give away tasting room empties, and I've picked up 10 cases since Thanksgiving. Need to make another trip soon ....


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Feb 14, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> I lied. Only 10 per layer, so 50 in a tote.
> And they stack real nice too.
> View attachment 84647


I believe the higher priority should be finding totes to hold the FULL bottles,  then you don't have to worry about the empty bottles. Which reminds me, I need to go downstairs and start another Melot kit.


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 14, 2022)

Darrell Hawley said:


> I believe the higher priority should be finding totes to hold the FULL bottles,  then you don't have to worry about the empty bottles. Which reminds me, I need to go downstairs and start another Melot kit.


But you need empty bottles to fill… “chicken and egg” kind of thing


----------



## Ohio Bob (Feb 14, 2022)

Totes work well for full bottles too, except much heavier.


----------



## sluff (Feb 15, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> I lied. Only 10 per layer, so 50 in a tote.
> And they stack real nice too.
> View attachment 84647
> 
> ...


----------



## bstnh1 (Feb 16, 2022)

I don't have a problem with mice or other critters in my basement, so I store empties upright in sturdy wine cartons that I pick up at the grocery or liquor stores. They can be stacked 5 or 6 high and I find they last for years. I store full bottles in the same cartons on their sides, but usually no more than 2 or 3 high.


----------

